# USV nachrüsten



## Manfred Stangl (13 August 2008)

Werte Kollegen!

Ich möchte in einen Schaltschrank mit SPS (Mitsubishi) eine USV nachrüsten. Kann das bzgl. der SPS ein Problem darstellen?

Wunschdenken:
Wenn ein kurzer Stromausfall ist, soll die SPS am Leben bleiben, damit nach Wiederkehr der Spannung (Energie) die Maschine weiterläuft. - Vor allem in der Nacht, wo kein Mensch da ist.
Sicherheitstechnisch stellt das, glaube ich, kein Problem dar, weil es sich um einen geschlossenen Trockenofen (ähnlich Lackierbox bei KFZ) handelt.

Softwaretechnisch würde ich es lösen, indem ich einen Kontakt der USV in die SPS einbinde, und ggf. div. Betriebs-Rückmeldungen für diese Zeit umgehe.
Die USV würde ich VOR dem Netzgerät, das die komplette 24VDC Versorgung herstellt, einbauen.

Sellt sich da ein oder mehrere Probleme dar?

Danke für die Antworten im Voraus.

Grüsse
M


----------



## Perfektionist (13 August 2008)

wir haben einen ähnlichen Anwendungsfall mit Notstromaggregaten. Wir setzen dabei als Netzteil ein Akkuladegerät (27,6V) ein und versorgen unsere SPS parallel von dem Bleiakku weg. und dann überwachen wir über einen Spannungswächter, ob das EVU-Netz noch da ist ...

Bei Dir müsste man dann noch über eine Selbstmord-Schaltung nachdenken, damit sich die SPS nach 10 Minuten oder so von dem Akku abklemmt, damit der nicht total leergesaugt wird, wenn es mal länger dauert ...


----------



## Deltal (13 August 2008)

Es gibt auch 24V USVen. Die werden dann hinter das Netzteil geschaltet und versorgen die SPS etwa 20min mit Strom. Über die Relais des USV-Moduls werden Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben und in der SPS ausgewertet. 

Für den Industriebereich würde ich immer diese Signale nehmen, da eine normale USV ehe keinen Zuhörer findet wenn sie um ihr Leben piept.

Sonst wäre noch wichtig dann auch eventuelle Profibusteilnehmer mit versorgt werden müssten.


Edit:
https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/index.asp?aktPrim=0&nodeiD=7010117〈=de

(jaja Siemens.. )


----------



## Manfred Stangl (13 August 2008)

OK

Danke! Ich hab´s mir ungefähr so vorgestellt.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem entkoppeln

Grüsse
M


----------

